# Check engine P015B again



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

My car spent the night at the dealer. I brought it in first thing yesterday morning. Guessing they were busy since I did not hear any updates at all yesterday. When I called 2 hours before closing was not able to reach anyone and text my service advisor and he got back to me mid morning telling me my car was not worked on yet. Then a few hours a text back everything was all fixed and it was the O2 Sensor. Just went to go pick it up and my service advisor was gone so I went over to the cashier. reviewed paperwork same part replaced as last time and I was on my way. When I got home I walked over to the mail box and walking back I was like dang my car got hit by birds again. Had a problem getting bombed really nice 3 days straight. When I got closer, I noticed some nice fun damage to my bumper. I called the dealer up and was told to return tomorrow to talk with the service manager. Something tells me this is going to turn into a pointing finger conversation. 

I do have another scuff on the lower bumper side near the wheel well, which is my fault for being dumb. Was not going to even mention I want that fixed when they fix the damage I got while I was at the dealer. But wondering if I should.

Any advice when talking with the service manager tomorrow? I m hoping it should be as easy as, This happened when my car was in for check engine light work, can my bumper get fixed up please.


----------



## CruzinMN (Jun 12, 2018)

How did it go?


MegaMadx said:


> My car spent the night at the dealer. I brought it in first thing yesterday morning. Guessing they were busy since I did not hear any updates at all yesterday. When I called 2 hours before closing was not able to reach anyone and text my service advisor and he got back to me mid morning telling me my car was not worked on yet. Then a few hours a text back everything was all fixed and it was the O2 Sensor. Just went to go pick it up and my service advisor was gone so I went over to the cashier. reviewed paperwork same part replaced as last time and I was on my way. When I got home I walked over to the mail box and walking back I was like dang my car got hit by birds again. Had a problem getting bombed really nice 3 days straight. When I got closer, I noticed some nice fun damage to my bumper. I called the dealer up and was told to return tomorrow to talk with the service manager. Something tells me this is going to turn into a pointing finger conversation.
> 
> I do have another scuff on the lower bumper side near the wheel well, which is my fault for being dumb. Was not going to even mention I want that fixed when they fix the damage I got while I was at the dealer. But wondering if I should.
> 
> ...


Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

Much delayed response. It took a few weeks of going back and forward and calling every few days and getting I need to talk to the owner to see video tapes but then I finally got a phone call asking me to bring it in and they took care of it. Wish they would have fixed my scuff that was my fault but they only fixed what they messed up. I did get a dealer loaner Trax with only 50 miles on it for a day and a half, was kind of impressed with how it drove. My car did have a strong paint smell in it for a few days was not expecting it, I did not complain and dealt with it, almost smelled like they painted inside the car. I am happy the service manager kept his word saying if was our fault we will take care of it. Just frustrated that it happened and having to keep on them.


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

welp just had this occur again third time. The funny thing this happend for the first time today. Now that this has happened 3 times now it has me worried and with only 1 year left on bumper to bumper warranty. Since I think this would only be fixed free under bumper to bumper. Ill contact the dealer tomorrow to get this fixed. Almost wondering if I can ask for the warranty to be extended. Also thinking of emailing GM on this. Any thoughts or recommendations

more info
2017 cruze purchased June 2017
1st occurred 1.19.18 @3,298
2nd time 5.23.18 @ 5,533
3rd time 1.19.19 @ 9,400


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MegaMadx said:


> welp just had this occur again third time. The funny thing this happend for the first time today. Now that this has happened 3 times now it has me worried and with only 1 year left on bumper to bumper warranty. Since I think this would only be fixed free under bumper to bumper. Ill contact the dealer tomorrow to get this fixed. Almost wondering if I can ask for the warranty to be extended. Also thinking of emailing GM on this. Any thoughts or recommendations
> 
> more info
> 2017 cruze purchased June 2017
> ...


Ask them to check for an air leak. This shouldn't keep happening. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

Thank You. I will mention that and probably get the service advisor a headache saying figure out why that part keeps failing and have the car looked at closer and for them to replace the parking brake pedal since it has a crack in it. I see othere have had that problem and remember reading 1 person got push back. Lets just hope they do not take a bite out of my bumper like last time they fixed it and promised id not be back.


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

another dumb thing and it is probably normal. been noticing recently the oil life % has been dropping faster over the last 2 months when comparing previous months. I was chalking it up to the colder winter weather, any possible correlation?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MegaMadx said:


> another dumb thing and it is probably normal. been noticing recently the oil life % has been dropping faster over the last 2 months when comparing previous months. I was chalking it up to the colder winter weather, any possible correlation?


Haven't noticed with mine but it's been on the road a LOT lately. Short trips drive down the oil % more quickly since it gets less of a chance to warm up and boil off water. Fuel dilution is higher on cold starts as well.

Is there another dealer in town you can go to? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

ah yeah been doing a little more short trips lately when its cold. Work is only about 12 miles away non highway. But ive been stopping over lately to my moms to help her out and its like a 3 minute 2 mile ride away. I normally let the car warm up for a minute before taking off when its cold and then drive very slow and keep under 2k for a bit Yes there are 2 other Chevy dealers in the area and a combo chevy/Toyota one near work. I just called my dealer and told them ill be in at 7am and want a loaner waiting. Will see if gets fixed this time otherwise new dealership. Thank You


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

At the dealer bright and early. layed into my service advisor about the problem. Also guess he is the only one in and like did you schedule a loaner since I dont have one ready. So it will be about 20 minutes. Guess I should have been a jerk when I called yesterday


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

Evening so no real update. Car still shows untouched in the status. Also no contact from the dealer. Service advisor said probably will not get it back till next week when he got me setup on my loaner Malibu. No word back from GM about my email about my concern. I'll have to call them up to chat.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Potential causes for this code to set are: 


Defective O2 sensor(s) 
Burnt, broken, or disconnected wiring and/or connectors 
Defective catalytic converter 
Engine exhaust leaks


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p015b



Have you noticed if the oil level is changing? I only ask as that is a possible reason for the Cat to go bad, assuming it leaks into the exhaust possibly via the turbo.


Just wondering aloud....

In the mean time - burn up miles on their car!


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

haha I did rack up some miles on it this weekend. I haven't really noticed the oil level. I have checked it a few times and seemed fine. I did just get a voicemail from the dealer a few minutes ago. Car is ready and it was not a O2 sensor this time but an engine control modules reprogramming issue. I'll have to look into what that means exactly later.


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

Have my Cruze back.
below link is the paper work from the dealer










http://i64.tinypic.com/33lee8l.jpg


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I tried searching these terms but found nothing.

Program code 1116202873

Doc 4790083

Maybe one of the techs will chime in.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Document # is for a service procedure to update the ECM programming on a certain population of 1.4T/auto 2017 Cruzes due to an oversensitivity to setting P015B. 

The program code is the verification code that the Tis2Web programming creates following a calibration event. It's how GM keeps track of and verifies proper programming procedures are being performed under warranty. The number has no useful meaning to anyone outside of GMs warranty payment people, and data keeping track of when the car was programmed.


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

So Chevy got back to me yesterday on my email over to them about me crying about the check engine light coming on 3 times within about 1.5 years of ownership. They told me they would be giving me a GM platinum protection plan with zero deductible with 5 years or 60K miles on top of my current miles I already have. Said I would be getting a card and more details in the mail. The funny thing is they said this was a follow up call and that my dealer should have contacted me and I was like nope dealer never reached out to me on this. They did say that not all dealers honor the protection plan but the dealer I have used does. I have to read up on the GM Platinum protection plan, hopefully it is not junk and if I run into a problem it will take care of me. Hopefully I do not see another check engine light on in the next this year, otherwise I will be crying :RantExplode: again. 

Thank You for all the feedback and information


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

haha check engine light came on the morning ride to work. I called up a different dealership to and have an appt for tomorrow morning. Also will be contacting GM


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

Dropped off my Cruze this morning to the different dealer service advisor told me its a known issue and GM has changed how this gets fixed recently. Other dealer didn't tell me anything. They are out of loaners but drove me to work and said theyd call me in about an hour if they can not fix today and that some loaners should be back


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

Dealer called later morning giving me an update said my idle was a little high and from GM recommend in a bulletin to clean the throttle body and test again and that it will be ready and they will come pick me up this evening ?


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

Ride seems a little smoother and more responsive. maybe related to the relearn or maybe throttle body cleanning. Hopefully the the problem does not return.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

...and survey says?


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

So this is double weird, pretty sure I replied back to this post but what is weird before jumping into this read it says there is a reply but do not see it but when looking at sailurman post history I can see it weird how I'm not able to see it when looking at the full thread. But yes I got my car back the same day and they picked me up from work at the end of the day  Talked with the service advisor on the phone and he said they checked everything and everything was fine, but GM told them of a new thing to check and i'm probably forgetting it exactly but was told my engine idle was a little high so they would clean the throttle body do a relearn and test again, was told this might have been the problem all along but maybe not, car seemed to be a little more responsive for the few days after being fixed thinking related to the relearn or just me being weird in the head. Also the stupid thing that I should have done but forgot was at the time I was at 15% oil life and now at 12% that I should have had them change the oil, so this weekend I have an oil change scheduled. Also no word back from GM to my email and no paper work has arrived yet about that protection plan warranty yet. I will really just need to find some time during the day to call them, but it has been a blood bath recently at work. Also to add this dealer seemed much more customer service friendly and shockingly got a follow up call the other day to ask how my car is and all and if I had any other questions. Had zero follow up at the dealer I purchased my Cruze from when they had to fix it 3 times. 



 02-15-2019, 11:10 AM 

*Thread: Check engine P015B again*

by sailurman 


Replies14Views
2,844 


*...and survey says?*

...and survey says? ​


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

so this is weird my posts are hiding


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

test post


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MegaMadx said:


> so this is weird my posts are hiding


Here on my end. Are they being moved to a 2nd page for you? Are you browsing on a phone?


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

was using my pc. tried in 3 browsers. Edge IE FF. using my phone I see this thread normal. but yes stuck on page 2


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> Document # is for a service procedure to update the ECM programming on a certain population of 1.4T/auto 2017 Cruzes due to an oversensitivity to setting P015B.



Today I got the P015B. Runs great, no new noises except for a major rattle on bumpy roads that wasn't there this morning. Exhaust is tight when I grab the tailpipe and shake it. Wonder if it's the inner tie rods and totally unrelated to the code except for happening on the same day?

I put a BNR tune on my May 2016 production Gen2 back in December about 1000 miles ago. 
I suppose I should ask Jerry if his tune would prevent the frequent P015B codes that GM cures by reprogramming the ECM. 
I have less than 4000 miles on the car, 16,000 total. I suppose I should try to get a service history and see if it's happened before.

EDIT:
I took a short drive yesterday. It was cold out, the car went into closed loop within 1/2 mile and the data stream looked good. Cleared the code and it didn't come back. Drove it 75 miles round trip today without issue. So I don't know why it set the code but it seems like nothing's wrong.


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

check engine light on again 5th time. calling GM to chat. Called my dealer just now to see if I can drop off tomorrow nope to busy no loaner cars come monday. called another dealer nope has to be Tuesday or weds wth


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MegaMadx said:


> was using my pc. tried in 3 browsers. Edge IE FF. using my phone I see this thread normal. but yes stuck on page 2


Were you copying and pasting? If so it might be you need to paste text only. Sometimes the colors screw up the post.


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

got my Cruze into the dealer this morning. Just got a call from the dealer they said they reached out to the technical team and they said they should replace the Cat and parts should be in tomorrow and ideally back to me tomorrow.


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

car back in my hand CAT and 2 O2 sensors replaced.


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

Played phone tag with GM customer service agent for my open case. But finally got to chat today. Was told the extended warranty they offered the 3rd time is the best they can do. If I wanted to press lemon law, I would have to take it up with the BBB. My reply back was GM site says to work with GM first to make it right before involving BBB. Agent said okay I'll have to do paper work and it will go to the district manager of my area and the dealer will review it for a repurchase but no promises. Then that I should hear back by next Tuesday. Probably going to get a big No


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Potential causes for this code to set are: 

Defective O2 sensor(s) 
Burnt, broken, or disconnected wiring and/or connectors 
Defective catalytic converter 
Engine exhaust leaks


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p015b


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes I read about the code. So maybe it was the CAT the entire time since the sensors have been replaced a few times/ told reprogrammed. Would hope the dealer checked the wires and exhaust system espically this time with replacing the CAT. Just been frustrating having the same code come up 5 times and having to take it in then having the problem return a few months later.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Taxman said:


> I took a short drive yesterday. It was cold out, the car went into closed loop within 1/2 mile and the data stream looked good. Cleared the code and it didn't come back. Drove it 75 miles round trip today without issue. So I don't know why it set the code but it seems like nothing's wrong.


Back in February, the light came on driving around down on my lunch break in cold weather. 
Yesterday it was much warmer out, I started it up and drove gently into town, ten minutes later I had to brake for a cyclist ahead of me with oncoming traffic preventing me from passing, and as I slowed the CEL came on. P015B again. Cleared it and it didn't come back, at least not in the next 70 miles.


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

I suspect an intermittent connection, maybe at the O2 connector.


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

Evening so wanted to provide an update with my Cruze woes, Back in start of March I had the same check engine light come on around 14K was told I had a cracked piston #2 and the dealer had to replace a bunch of parts. I can later get the work order uploaded if people are interested was interesting seeing the super high miss fire number. 

I also put a complaint in with Chevy customer care who playing hard to get and if I did not pick up the call when they called they would be impossible to reach and messages would just say call back and would not share any details. This process went on for a month and at one point, they thought the issue was resolved but when they checked the notes saw they never called the dealer to confirm details then when they did came back nope we cannot do anything more for you we offered you an extended warranty that is the most we can do and then I got hung up on when asking why? 

I opened a new case and the new person I talked with said yes the extended warranty is the most they can do and nothing more can be done. I had also put in a buy back request and they said nope its denied because of the warranty. When I asked if this could be escalated to someone higher up and was told they were the highest person, so I asked nicely if there was anyone else I could talk to and the senior advisor said yes and that I would get contacted in a few days which never happen. Waited a week, then started calling everyday and sending emails and 100% ignored.

I put in a new request into customer care at the middle of last week and got contacted, this person said they are a tier 2 person and had a lot more energy and told me he would get back in touch with me after reviewing my previous cases and said probably would not be until July 5th because some people are out that week for the holiday. July 5th he called back and I missed the call. I called back 5 minutes later and have been calling back each day and with email and no response so it seems like I'm getting ignored again. 

On July 4th I had the same check engine code come on again making it the 8th time, I got my Cruze into the dealer yesterday since the dealer told me they were to busy when I called on Monday. Dealer a call this afternoon saying they were going to be replacing both o2 sensors again and was told they reached out to the engineering technical team and said I should try using top tier gas, due to my super low miles that I put on and they should be done by tomorrow. I mentioned I always use Shell 87 which is top tier did he mean higher octane like 89 or 93 and dealer said yes try 93 and I said what about 89 since 93 is almost a buck more and was told 89 should be fine.

I have read other threads recommending using higher octane for better performance. I have tried using 93 in the past and have noticed a smoother ride. Just seems interesting that the dealer is saying due to not putting on a lot of miles that I need to use higher octane gas. Since the engine rebuild back in March I have put on about 900 miles. Would be a little more but the boss put me on a 2 week rotation of work from home and work in office, boss just canceled work from home since the business is going back to 50% and he was wanting everyone in now. Some 

Was wondering what people are thinking about this dealer recommendation of needing to run higher octane gas with low mileage?

notes this is for a 2017 Cruze with 15,300 miles on it.
Last fix was the engine rebuild back in March
Before that fix I have to check the notes think back in April of 2019 the exhaust was replaced and both o2 sensors
then the fixed before that was replacing the front o2 sensor and software updates to just cleaning the MAF


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MegaMadx said:


> Evening so wanted to provide an update with my Cruze woes, Back in start of March I had the same check engine light come on around 14K was told I had a cracked piston #2 and the dealer had to replace a bunch of parts. I can later get the work order uploaded if people are interested was interesting seeing the super high miss fire number.
> 
> I also put a complaint in with Chevy customer care who playing hard to get and if I did not pick up the call when they called they would be impossible to reach and messages would just say call back and would not share any details. This process went on for a month and at one point, they thought the issue was resolved but when they checked the notes saw they never called the dealer to confirm details then when they did came back nope we cannot do anything more for you we offered you an extended warranty that is the most we can do and then I got hung up on when asking why?
> 
> ...


Running 87 in a turbo motor is just asking for trouble. Yes, try 89 or 93. They run TONS better and can get out of their own way when you need them to.

See if the code comes back. There should have been an engine recalibration done when it was rebuilt that should help it avoid the P015B codes.


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

Picked up my Cruze this morning. Was told they reached back out to Chevy and said I do not need higher octane gas just top tier so something like Shell gas would be fine. Was told if I can drive more that would help keep carbon build up down. I have only ever filled up with Shell so a little weird why it is sounding like the gas its the problem. So thinking it is more of needing to drive more. I do have some banked up Shell FRN rewards and with T-Mobile Shell offer they are throwing 25 cents. I'm at a half a tank currently and will fill up v power and then drop down to 89 for a bit. Also planning on a car trip in a few weeks where ill get about ~350 miles so hopefully that will help getting some highway time in.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I started using 93 last year and have never looked back. What a difference.

Here are two dyno sheets and the only change between them was using 93 octane. It takes about two full tanks for the change to occur.

87 Octane

93 Octane

Comparison between the two


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Interested to see what they say the "new" fix is. I'm unaware of any newer repair strategies for this.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I may have been responding to an old post. Disregard. LOL


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

interesting the difference between 87 and 93 also see you have done some other custom work for your Cruze too. I'll have to go back to review in closer details. Filled up with Shell 93 on Wednesday, was thinking on the next tank dropping down to 89 but might do 93 again.

@maven
As for the fix this time both O2 sensors were replaced and reading the paper work since I some how did not look at it right away found it a little funny saying it is difficult to reset but does reset. excessive carbon on both sensors and reason is short trip driving or lack of top tier gas. Have been only using Shell 87 and a few times used 93 but not really. kind of wondering more on the frequent short trips part. M-F put about 22 miles round trip coming and going from work. I try not to do short trips since I noticed when I do that the oil life % drops faster


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MegaMadx said:


> interesting the difference between 87 and 93 also see you have done some other custom work for your Cruze too. I'll have to go back to review in closer details. Filled up with Shell 93 on Wednesday, was thinking on the next tank dropping down to 89 but might do 93 again.
> 
> @maven
> As for the fix this time both O2 sensors were replaced and reading the paper work since I some how did not look at it right away found it a little funny saying it is difficult to reset but does reset. excessive carbon on both sensors and reason is short trip driving or lack of top tier gas. Have been only using Shell 87 and a few times used 93 but not really. kind of wondering more on the frequent short trips part. M-F put about 22 miles round trip coming and going from work. I try not to do short trips since I noticed when I do that the oil life % drops faster


I drive ~7 miles round trip a day and mine's been fine. Well, before COVID. Now it's driven maybe ~20 miles/week.

Oil life monitor is working as it should - it should drop faster for cold starts and short run times, as the oil doesn't get up to temp to burn off condensation.


----------



## comeyjosh (Feb 4, 2021)

MegaMadx said:


> Ugh driving home today and while looking down as my car was coming back from autostop I noticed the check engine light come on. I was like ugh hopefully not the same code from back from January this year. Ringed up Onstar to run an on demand scan and code P015B :-(
> Dealer replaced the heat oxygen sensor back on Jan 9th with only 3,330 miles on. The service manager told my the sensor was fried. I was a little sour the first time having a check light so soon, ughing more now about it now at 5,530 same code. Going to be taking it in tomorrow to get fixed up. I have noticed over the past few weeks at random idle seem not to be smooth. Also twice in the past 3 weeks while stopped at a light can't think how to describe it, but felt like car turned on again and off then on. But looking down at the gages they were normal and was not in auto stop mode. I have had a few times that it seems like the car wants to go into auto stop then it will but instantly turns back on. Wondering if fun auto stop is killing this sensor.
> 
> 2017 Cruze


This is happening to my 2014 chevy cruze for the last 3 weeks. exactly what you are saying and the auto shops keep taking my $ and fixing it only for it to come on again a day later. I am 2 years late to this comment but i’d love it you would tell me what you ended up doing.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

comeyjosh said:


> This is happening to my 2014 chevy cruze for the last 3 weeks. exactly what you are saying and the auto shops keep taking my $ and fixing it only for it to come on again a day later. I am 2 years late to this comment but i’d love it you would tell me what you ended up doing.


OP has not been online here for 7 months.


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

Sorry Comeyjosh I have been bad at checking this site lately and more so have been coming here crying about my problems. After the engine rebuild last year it came on again I think about a month later, maybe mentioned that in previous post. I have not had the check engine light come on at all since last year Autostop seems fine. Think at the start of this year battle a water leak in my trunk under the spare tire, first time I took it in they said they could not replicate it, then I took it to them with a swimming pool in it but they could not look at it that day, so I took it back and dried it up and returned a few days later, they said they had to reseal the spoiler studs and then I was checking every time it rained since it did not always happen, noticed it was happening again took it in and they said left lens light was leaking car sat at the dealer for a few days and they said part on back order for several weeks, so I grabbed my car back as I waited for them to get the parts in. 

A few weeks ago I started having my horn and chime stop working randomly so really scary hitting horn and nothing took it in and they replaced the horn said the coils opened up and horn was bad. Horn loud as hell think even louder than brand new the wheel almost vibrates from it, but the dealer managed to scratch my driver door some how in the process and when I went to go pick it up I called them out on it and they reviewed tape of me dropping it off and saw it did not come in that way, due to my schedule was a 2 week difference before bringing it back and what speed it up was this Monday heading to work I had to stop off to return movies to the library drop box and car hit autostop then on resume got an alerts of service brake assist drove off and hit the brakes and had less power and sounded like the brakes were cold/ABS was kicking in turned the car off turned it back on no change with it still being early I decided to drive like this to work and was extra careful good thing low traffic, got to work and I said wonder what would happen if I set the parking brake set it then unset it then went driving and back to normal brake power, contacted the dealer since they were open by the time I got into work to mention I'm bring it in today to get the scratch fixed and the brake problem. They got back to me saying well we see the error in the computer and there is a software update to correct that, but since you are out of bumper to bumper it will be $160 I pushed back well I have this GM protection plan warranty should cover it well its normally only for parts but ill check, got a call today not covered car is ready for pickup. Seems a little high for software, going to ask if they can knock off a few bucks on it, thinking it will be a nope, but almost wondering and it will be another nope, but when my car was under bumper to bumper still during that engine rebuild, would they have not applied any pending software updates to the car, or is it more if its not broke no software, thinking if this is a known problem and the software update came out before bumper to bumper expired should no be a charge back, but then again probably not how it works




comeyjosh said:


> This is happening to my 2014 chevy cruze for the last 3 weeks. exactly what you are saying and the auto shops keep taking my $ and fixing it only for it to come on again a day later. I am 2 years late to this comment but i’d love it you would tell me what you ended up doing.


----------

